# Greek dialogue



## Theseus (Sep 6, 2011)

- Γιάννη, Τι θα κάνουμε το βράδυ;
- Ξέρω γω; Πάμε κάνα Escape;
- Ίσα μωρή Σπεράντζα Βρανά! Το γύρισες ρε;
- Τι ναι αυτά που λες; Πάω σε gay bar, γιατί έχει ωραία μουσική!

Much of the meaning of this dialogue I can work out but several phrases are obscure viz. :-
Πάμε κάνα Escape;
- Ίσα μωρή Σπεράντζα Βρανά! [I know she was a famous actress but does this mean 'hardly, babe?? I've no idea!] Το γύρισες ρε; [have you changed your mind?]
Enlightenment needed.


----------



## SBE (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Theseus, is it two men talking? If yes then here's a rough attempt:
Πάμε κάνα Escape;
Shall we go to Escape (obviously a gay bar)
Ίσα μωρή Σπεράντζα Βρανά!
A general exclamation in which the other speaker is likened to the person mentioned, in this case an actress who was loud and brash and often played the happy hooker on film. 
Το γύρισες ρε;
Have you switched sides? (are you gay?)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi, Theseus.

Some tips for enlightenment:

Escape (gay bar)

*Σπεράντζα Βρανά* was not only a very famous actress, but she was also an «αδελφομάνα», a protector of the gay community: «Κι άλλη συνέντευξη; Έχω βαρεθεί να τα λέω... Τι, είστε από γκέι περιοδικό; Ε τότε καλώς να σας δεχτώ!». (from here).

In this context, then: Τo γύρισες; = Have you changed sexual orientation?


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello, Theseus.

Το γύρισες ρε; in this context means "Have you changed your sexual preferences?" or, more fitting in this register, 
"Have you turned gay?"

As for Σπεράντζα Βρανά, I don't really get the full meaning of the allusion, but I suspect it has something to do with the fact that she was often cast as a happy-go-lucky tart, cruising the streets for customers.

Edit: I think drsiebenmal has nailed it.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello, from me too!

drsiebenmal has it, but I would rather go with "have you gone gay?" for "το γύρισες;" It sounds funnier.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 6, 2011)

Για το "Το γύρισες ρε;" αν βρίσκαμε μια ιδιωματική φράση όπως το "Ξεσκονίζεις τον κουραμπιέ" νομίζω θα ταίριαζε και θα έβγαζε γέλιο μαζί με την αντιστοιχία της Σπεράντζας Βρανά... 

Τι λέτε;


----------



## SBE (Sep 6, 2011)

Η μόνη ιδιωματική φραση που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι αυτή που χρησιμοποίησα περί αλλαγής πεποιθήσεων, που την ακούω συχνά.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 6, 2011)

Here is Sperantza herself:





(μα, τόση ώρα κανείς δεν είχε βάλει το βίντεο;!)


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2011)

Marinos said:


> [...] (μα, τόση ώρα κανείς δεν είχε βάλει το βίντεο;!)



Α, γεια σου, Μαρίνο! Δεν πρόκαμα, βλέπεις· είχα μπει για ύπνο.   ;)


----------



## Irini (Sep 7, 2011)

Αν και η αναλογία δεν είναι απόλυτη με τίποτα, την Σπεράντζα θα μπορούσαμε να την αντικαταστήσουμε ίσως με την Barbara Streisand


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 8, 2011)

Irini said:


> Barbra Streisand








:devil::devil::devil:
πώς λέμε tsimbourotragoudo στα αμερικάνικα;


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2011)

*Εδώ* δεν ξεκίνησε το τσιμπουροτράγουδο < earworm;

Το ερώτημα είναι: υπάρχει όρος για τα τραγούδια που προτιμούν οι γκέι; (Η Μπάρμπαρα έχει πολλά τέτοια στο ρεπερτόριό της.)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello Theseus! You already got your answer. 

By the way, if you ever need help on similar expressions, the best possible source is www.slang.gr. You will need to read a bit and get acquainted with the expressions, but I believe it's worth it.

το γυρίζω

ίσα

The dialogue you quote also appears there, is that where you saw it?
πάω σε gay bar γιατί έχει ωραία μουσική


----------



## daeman (Sep 8, 2011)

nickel said:


> [...]Το ερώτημα είναι: υπάρχει όρος για τα τραγούδια που προτιμούν οι γκέι; (Η Μπάρμπαρα έχει πολλά τέτοια στο ρεπερτόριό της.)



Ναι: γκεϊσώνγκ νγκ, γκν, νγκν. :twit:


----------



## cougr (Sep 8, 2011)

Και _gay anthem_.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2011)

Αυτό ήθελα, να 'σαι καλά!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gay_anthem


----------



## daeman (Sep 8, 2011)

cougr said:


> Και _gay anthem_.


 
Ακριβώς, αν και συνήθως το συναντώ με τη σημασία του εμβληματικού, του ύμνου, από το anthem προφανώς.

YMCA - Village People


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2011)

Τίποτα δεν είναι πιο εμβληματικό και κλισεδιάρικο από τη σκηνή στο γκέι μπαρ, το Blue Oyster, στη σειρά ταινιών _Police Academy_. Αναρωτιέμαι αν ήταν δική τους ιδέα ή ξεκίνησε ακόμα νωρίτερα. Έκτοτε την έχουν μιμηθεί πολλοί.


----------



## Earion (Sep 9, 2011)

Για έναν --αδιευκρίνιστο σε μένα-- λόγο μεγάλη σαγήνη στην ομόφιλη κοινότητα ασκεί η Μαρία Κάλλας.
Modern gay icons in entertainment include both film stars and musicians, most of whom have strong, distinctive personalities, and many of whom died young or under tragic circumstances. The glamorous Greek-American opera singer Maria Callas – who reached her peak in the 1950s – became a gay icon, for example, because the uniquely compelling qualities of her stage performances were allied to a tempestuous private life, a sequence of unhappy love affairs, and a lonely, premature death in Paris after her voice had deserted her. Βικιπαίδεια, λήμ. Gay icon.​
Baltimore Sun (February 23, 1997)
*The Callas connection continues for gay men*
By GLENN MCNATT

THE BALTIMORE premiere of playwright Terrence McNally's "The Lisbon Traviata" at Everyman Theatre last week provided yet another reminder that the gay cult of Maria Callas continues apace.In McNally's play, four gay men struggle to come to terms with the frustration they experience in love and relationships. The title refers to a legendary performance of Verdi's "La Traviata" that Callas recorded in Lisbon late in her career, and one character's search for that cult object sets the dramatic action in motion.​
Επίσης εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 9, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι η εξήγηση που δίνεται στο πρώτο παράθεμα είναι επαρκής.
...because the uniquely compelling qualities of her stage performances were allied to a tempestuous private life, a sequence of unhappy love affairs, and a lonely, premature death in Paris after her voice had deserted her. 
Φαίνεται ότι πολλές drag queens νιώθουν για τους παραπάνω λόγους κάποια ταύτιση με την Κάλλας, άρα τη συμπεριλαμβάνουν και στα νούμερά τους.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2011)

The key word here is melodrama. That is, camp.


----------



## SBE (Sep 9, 2011)

Κάθε επώνυμη με φαινομενικά τραγικό βίο κατά προτίμηση με ανεκπλήρωτους έρωτες κλπ είναι υποψήφια για τη θέση.


----------

